# Shrimp filter screen for Fluval Spec V?



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

I've had a spec in the past, simplest answer, get another sponge that fits tightly into the top part of the filter area so the shrimp cant get through.


----------



## just5398 (Nov 12, 2013)

Can you attach a sponge to the front where the water goes in to avoid them going in at all?


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

I had the fluval spec 2 gal and my RCS were going back and grazing on the top part of the sponge. what idid was just raise the sponge filter till its halfway blocking the screen.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I just added another sponge on top of the one that's there. I think I added one from an Aquaclear 50 filter.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I think h4n is going to try to work some prefilter screen magic. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe cut a slit under a sponge and slide it on top. make sure its still porous enough that water can enter.


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

I bought some of the metal wire mesh from H4N, cut to size and hotglued it to the inside of that screen. Works awesome you can't see it.

Also there's a small slot on the bottom of that panel. It's a fail safe designed to allow water in if you water fall below the slot on top so the power head don't burn out. Shrimps can get through this too, but don't seal it, take the same wire mesh, cut a small piece with the same width and fold it in half width wise so it's twice as thick, and jam it in there. I'll try to get some pictures of mine if you need it.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the idea of getting a slightly too large sponge and jamming it in will probably work. check the various aquaclear sizes, or just get a mat or something and cut a chunk a bit big.

I don't know what the scale is there, but maybe something like ~1/8" to ~1/4" extra per side/dimension. Just enough so the sponge is wedged in well enough that it would take too much exertion for a little critter to crawl down the side.


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

if h4n does, I'm in for one!!


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

samwoo2go: I discussed this option with h4n, but he asked about removal for cleaning. Do you find that to be an issue?

And I know some people have blocked off the bottom vent with plastic, but I'm very happy for it. Because of the semiopen top design, I've come back from trips away from work to find that the water level had fallen enough to have burnt out the pump without that 2nd vent.


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

jrh said:


> samwoo2go: I discussed this option with h4n, but he asked about removal for cleaning. Do you find that to be an issue?
> 
> And I know some people have blocked off the bottom vent with plastic, but I'm very happy for it. Because of the semiopen top design, I've come back from trips away from work to find that the water level had fallen enough to have burnt out the pump without that 2nd vent.


I just take some tweezers and scrape the slots down (everything will be on the tank side) then siphon the crap out. None issue for me.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I do not have one of these tanks, so I really don't know, but would a toothbrush work for cleaning?


----------



## gobluewolverines4 (Apr 23, 2013)

OP, sorry to be off topic, but what kind of filter is that called? I like that way better than the typical HOB or canister. It looks like filters in most saltwater tanks at the LFS's I go to. Thanks


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know what it's called, but water spills through the grate into the 1st chamber where it get pulled down through various media (mechanical, biological, chemical), then forced back into the to the tank by a pump.

I'm strictly freshwater, so I never really saw filters like this until the all-in-one enclosed cubes started coming out several years ago.

My weekly maintenance is
1. turn off the pump,
2. siphon out water for water change
3. replace mucky filter pad with a clean dry one from the drawer
4. condition room temperature water, and add to tank
5. turn on pump again
6. go rinse out the pads and put them back into the drawer for next use


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Part of the problems with the maintenance suggestions is that this is a work tank, so I most I spend as little time and errors on maintenance as possible


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

jrh said:


> Part of the problems with the maintenance suggestions is that this is a work tank, so I most I spend as little time and errors on maintenance as possible


My tank is at work too. Just like what Soothing Shrimp said, before you do the water change. Turn off the pump and take a tooth brush and give the slots a couple quick brushes, mostly everything should fall off. Then just siphon it out with the WC and continue with your current routine.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

jrh said:


> I don't know what it's called, but water spills through the grate into the 1st chamber where it get pulled down through various media (mechanical, biological, chemical), then forced back into the to the tank by a pump.
> 
> I'm strictly freshwater, so I never really saw filters like this until the all-in-one enclosed cubes started coming out several years ago.
> 
> ...


It's a bad idea to weekly kill of all the bacteria on your filter pad... I recommend you just rinse it in dirty tank water and then replace. The bacteria on the filter help remove ammonia.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

No, I don't kill my biological filter every week. My primary biological filter medium is Seachem Matrix. It sits in the sponge and is always in the water. (I may remove it once a month or so to rinse it in tank water so that the micropores don't get clogged up)

For physical filtration, I put cut-to-fit filter pads on top. These are what I remove, rinse clean, and put in the drawer to dry for the next time.

please let me know if you have any questions.


----------

